# Cost to Dig Farm Pond



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Does anyone know the going rate to hire a person to dig a pond? My parents have an existing pond that I would like to add about 2 acres to.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Depending on the area, you can expect any where between $3-6k for 3000yd pond.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

It is pretty expensive depending on how much dirt has to be moved. You can probably get a dozer guy who knows what he is doing to quote a finished price or an hourly rate. A couple of acre pond could require more than just a dozer.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Pond Boss Forum has lots of good information.


----------



## marksmu (Dec 4, 2008)

May not help you too much - but we had a 4.5 to 5 acre pond dug as a side part to a DU project. They dug it with articulating tractors and scrapers...it took about a week with three tractors running 8-9 hour days. 2 of the three were pulling two pans. We built up a long road with the dirt. Total was about $25,000 give or take...We had a bunch of other projects so its hard to know exactly what the pond cost - but it was not cheap. about half of the cost was the road. When they got to about a half mile run to dump it started adding up quick....if you keep your dirt close it may be half of what it cost us.

Just figure a 6 yard scraper is about $175/hr...do the math on the depth and figure about 10-12 pans per hour....at least thats what it cost us.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Put in Craigslist "Free Dirt - two acres of dirt bring your backhoe and trucks."


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Depending on where it is located, they may be a contractor needing some fill material near by. But the chance of that are slim. If you are not in a hurry to get it dug, call the county. They often need pits, as long as the material is good may be able to work out a deal with them.

I dig ponds all the time for the dirt, currently digging three right now. Without looking at the location there is no way someone can give you an accurate price over the phone or internet. To many factors at play. The rate per hour is going to vary between contractors depending on what equipment they have. Our hour rate for a 320 trackhoe is $125 an hour and D5-D6 is $100 and hour both with operators. But we do not work by the hour very often, as this is not the focus of our business. You can get lower rates from other contractors, but good chance they have smaller equipment. This is a trap many fall into, hire a person with a D3 and a backhoe because they have a cheaper hour rate, only for them to take three times longer to do the job. 


Good luck if you have a specific questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Mines approx 100'X 70' and it was about $4500. A 2 acre pond will be pricey I'd think.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey man let me know...my brother has a company and I can help you and he can to maybe i can get outthere when im feeling well and work you a good deal on you renting the equipment and Ill whip you one out....when im feeling well I can do it...I was a super for a while and have run every type of equipment there is and could use the money you know for sure...Just pm me and let me know where it would be....


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

It is in Fayette county just south of the Lake. It is all black gumbo soil. The land naturally lends itself to a pond though. The existing pond is at the bottom of a gently sloping hill. I'd like to add on to it. It would basically require pushing dirt to form a dam on the lower side.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Dug a .33 of an acre pond 6 feet deep last April with a scraper and had the dirt moved 200 yards in a open low spot and spread, then the 2nd half of deeping had a pad built for a new house. Cost $8,500.

Just got a 6 inch rain last Monday and pond is full.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

A good rule of thumb is about $10k per acre......more or less depending on site specific requirements


----------



## bullrat_38 (Jul 23, 2008)

I live in Weimar, which you could give Varley Equipment or Heller Materials a call and see what kind of price estimate they can get. I know for sure Varley does alot of ponds, but i am think Hellers Materials does also. My in-Laws live in La Grange so they may have other contacts. PM me if you need any further info.


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

X10 on looking at the pondboss forum. 

You may can get some government help on the cost. Farm improvements.

It is more than pushing dirt. You have to push away the top layer of soil where the dam will be in order to get down to clay. Topsoil will leak through. Then push and compact additional layers of clay...


----------

